# Shamrock Tree



## John M (Sep 4, 2016)

I made a Shamrock Tree again this year. Things started off slowly this time because I'd been feeding too much calcium and the foliage was yellow. However, a severe cut and leaching the soil and then multiple sprays with Miracle Gro Fertilizer made it turn out nice again. It'll look like this right through to November. It can take a bit of frost; but not a really hard freeze. So, since my first frost usually hits here in early October, early November is when I will move the plants back inside.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 5, 2016)

Very clever and beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 5, 2016)

Pretty nice!


----------



## abax (Sep 5, 2016)

I think it's gorgeous and such a clever idea with the marigolds around the base of the "tree".


----------



## John M (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone. This plant has been in my family since 1886. I wish I could show my Great Grand Mother what I did with her little pot of Shamrocks!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 6, 2016)

This piece of art is always impressive!
Looks like out if fairy tale.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 9, 2016)

That's very pretty. I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 10, 2016)

Lovely, but I'm not familiar with this tree shamrock species.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 10, 2016)

Again very nice


----------

